# Green tiger barbs and 10 gallon tank question



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey there! Question:
My dad has a big 50 gallon with 3 troublesome Green Tiger Barbs. He was going to just flush them, but I have an unused 10 gallon and I suggested that I keep them there.

SO, can I only keep these 3 in there or are there other fish I can add? 
Also, The set up is going to be an Iwagumi setup. Thanks!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Tiger barbs are fin nippers so it can not have long fins also it would be kind of overstocked if you add anything else you could plant it.


----------



## AngesRadieux (Oct 6, 2011)

Are those the only tiger barbs in the tank? I don't have experience with them myself, but I've read that they can be less nippy if kept in bigger groups, so maybe he can solve the problem by adding some more so they feel more secure?

If that's not an option, the 10 gallon may be a bit overstocked, but I think keeping them there would still be better than letting them get flushed.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

If you can get the number to 8 it might help.
Otherwise.. 5 in a ten gallon is better than a sewer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

